# 20th century 1900's Skyscrapers



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

King's Dream of 
New York, 1908 

Flatiron Building 
New York, 1902. 285' ht

H.J. Hardenbergh & J. Hollis 
Wills of Clinton & Russell, NYC, 
1902-3, 1909-11

C.L.W. Eidlitz and A. McKenzie: 
Times Building, 1903-5. 362'8" 

C.L.W. Eidlitz and A. McKenzie: 
Times Building, 1903-5. 362' 8" 

Times Square, with Times building, 1903-05

C.L.W. Eidlitz and A. McKenzie: 
Times Building, 1903-5. 362'8" 

C.L.W. Eidlitz and A. McKenzie: Times Building, 1903-5. 362' 8"

Francis Hatch Kimball: Trinity 
and US Realty Buildings, NYC, 
1904-5,1906-7. Steel frame footbridge added 1912. 260' ht (left); 275' (rt) 

E. Flagg: "Little Singer 
Building," New York, 1904

E. Flagg: Singer Building 
New York, 1906-8. 612' ht. 

E. Flagg: Singer Building 
New York, 1906-8. 612'

P. LeBrun: Metropolitan Life 
New York, 1907-09. 700' 

McKim, Mead & White: Municipal 
Building New York, 1909-14. 34 stories, 539' 

C. Gilbert: Woolworth Building 
New York, 1913. 792' ht

E. Graham: Equitable Building, 
New York, 1915. 40 stories, 537.5'.

E. Graham: Equitable Building 
New York, 1915

Robert S. Peabody & John G. Stearns: Custom House Tower, Boston, 1913-15. 498' 

Graham, Anderson, Probst & White: Wrigley Building, Chicago, 1919-22 

Graham, Anderson, Probst & White: Wrigley Building, Chicago, 1919-22 (center) 

Hood & Howells: Chicago 
Tribune, 1922-25. 473'

Hood & Howells: Chicago 
Tribune, 1922-25. 473'

Adolf Loos: Chicago 
Tribune competition entry, 1922

Eliel Saarinen: Chicago 
Tribune competition entry, 1922

Mossdorf: Chicago 
Tribune competition entry, 1922

Holabird & Roche: Chicago Temple, Chicago, 1924

I will be posting pictures later on


----------



## Katrina (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the images  I love older buildings.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

My favorite scrapers of this period are The Singer Building and Woolworth.

Singer Building


















Woolworth Building


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Same here :yes:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Well since you never posted the pics I guess I will try

Flatiron Building 
New York, 1902. 285' ht









H.J. Hardenbergh & J. Hollis 
Wills of Clinton & Russell, NYC, 
1902-3, 1909-11









C.L.W. Eidlitz and A. McKenzie: 
Times Building, 1903-5. 362' 8"









Francis Hatch Kimball: Trinity 
and US Realty Buildings, NYC, 
1904-5,1906-7. Steel frame footbridge added 1912. 260' ht (left); 275' (rt) 









E. Flagg: "Little Singer 
Building," New York, 1904









E. Flagg: Singer Building 
New York, 1906-8. 612' ht. 









P. LeBrun: Metropolitan Life 
New York, 1907-09. 700' 









McKim, Mead & White: Municipal 
Building New York, 1909-14. 34 stories, 539' 









C. Gilbert: Woolworth Building 
New York, 1913. 792' ht









E. Graham: Equitable Building, 
New York, 1915. 40 stories, 537.5'.









Robert S. Peabody & John G. Stearns: Custom House Tower, Boston, 1913-15. 498' 









Graham, Anderson, Probst & White: Wrigley Building, Chicago, 1919-22 









Hood & Howells: Chicago 
Tribune, 1922-25. 473'









Graham, Anderson, Probst & 
White: Straus Building, 
Chicago 1923









Thielbar & Fugard, architects, w. Giaver and Dinkelberg, associates: Jewelers Building Chicago, 1924-26.









Holabird & Roche: Chicago Temple, Chicago, 1924


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Holabird & Root: Chicago Board of Trade, Chicago 1930 605 ft











Graham, Anderson, Probst & White: Civic Opera Building, Chicago 1929 555 ft












Graham, Anderson, Probst & White: Pittsfield Building, Chicago 1927 551 ft










Herbert Hugh Riddle : Mather Tower, Chicago 1928 521 ft



















Burnham Brothers: Carbide & Carbon Building, Chicago 1929 503 ft











Nimmons & Co.: 689 North Lake Shore Drive 1926 476 ft


----------

